# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  О модераторах и для модераторов

## vova230

Многие жалуются на модераторов. Порой жалобы обоснованные, часто нет. Не буду спорить, просто вот вам для примера рассказ о работе модераторов, но перенесенный из виртуальной среды в реальную обстановку.
Букав много, но почитайте все до конца.

*Модераторам и их неблагодарной работе посвящается...*

— Только не вздумай поливать ее водой из под крана. Точно засохнет! — сказал высокий брюнет.
— Да, герань хлорку не переносит, — авторитетно подтвердил толстяк в «бабочке».
Здоровый детина в костюме попугайской расцветки смущенно поблагодарил. Беседа перешла на обработку семян.
«Сделать ему замечание насчет костюма? — подумал Виталий Павлов, останавливаясь рядом с детиной. Выждал, наблюдая за восторженной квадратной физиономией новичка. — А, ладно... Присмотрится, сам поймет».
Виталий перешел к следующему столику. Здесь разгорелись нешуточные страсти.
— А я вам говорю, что пластмассовые горшочки — дерьмо! — подпрыгивал от возбуждения экспансивный низенький очкарик.
— Зато легче и дешевле,— пожал плечами серьезный мужчина в черном свитере.
— Дерьмо!— рявкнул коротышка, ударяя кулаком по столу,— Дерьмо! И те, кто ими пользуются — тоже!
— Первое предупреждение, — холодным, спокойным тоном вмешался Павлов.
Низенький очкарик притих.
— Давайте уважать друг друга, — укоризненно вздохнул Виталий.
— Они первые начали, — пробурчал коротышка, кивая на собеседников, — Они ни хрена не смыслят в горшочках...
— Это не повод для оскорблений, — твердо оборвал Павлов. И отвернулся. Если бы Виталий давно не знал очкарика... Иногда приходится мягко толковать правила.
Виталий двинулся дальше по залу — просторному и в этот час полупустому. Между одинаковыми столиками из черного дерева сновали официантки — девицы в строгих белоснежных фартуках. Разносили фрукты и соки.
Алкоголь здесь был запрещен. Уже три года. Виталий приложил руку и еще к кой-каким изменениям. Например, раньше каждое воскресенье официантки работали голыми. Это сильно отвлекало.
Изменить установленный ритуал оказалось куда труднее, чем добиться отказа от алкоголя. Но Павлов настоял на своем. Подписчиков стало меньше. Зато отсеялись случайные люди.
Когда вместе собираются единомышленники — Инь и Янь достигают подлинного равновесия. И даже споры не нарушают этой гармонии...
Мысль оборвалась. Виталий вздрогнул. Резко повернулся. Нет, это неслыханно!
Он стремительно двинулся через зал. Щелкнул на ходу пальцами, и модераторский жезл сам скользнул в руку.
Коротышка, только что получивший замечание, и длинноволосый, из новичков, вцепились друг в друга и катались по полу, опрокидывая стулья.
— Я тебе покажу пластмассовые горшочки! — хрипел коротышка.
Остальные подписчики старались не обращать внимания на драку. Но некоторые уже встали с мест, подавая негромкие комментарии. Словно у боксерского ринга.
Безобразие!
Нельзя было терять время. Виталий в один миг оказался над драчунами. Взмахнул жезлом:
— Нарушение правил! Делаю строгое замечание!
Коротышка и длинноволосый притихли, ослабляя хватку. А Виталий чуть стукнул жезлом и того, и другого. На пиджаках у обоих проступили красные метки.
Длинноволосый оттолкнул противника и вскочил, отряхиваясь:
— Я не виноват! Он первый начал!
— Напоминаю, что общение с модератором...
— Развели тут хренотень! Я имею право...
Виталий вздохнул. Не любил он этого делать. Но гармония — хрупкая штука...
Рукоятка плюсомета сама прыгнула в ладонь. А длинноволосый вдруг метнулся в сторону. Расшвыривая всех с дороги, побежал к выходу.
Кто-то засмеялся. Но Виталий был серьезен. Он нажал «спуск» и длинноволосый будто ударился о невидимую стену. Вяло дернулся и застыл. Аккуратный красный круг проступил между лопаток нарушителя. Через миг бездыханное тело рухнуло на пол.
Виталий спрятал плюсомет в кобуру и спокойным голосом объявил:
— Подписчик Чурилов на три месяца лишается доступа! Напоминаю, что любое обсуждение инцидента является офф-топиком!
Никто и не собирался обсуждать.
Мебель и ковры поправили. Опять потекли неспешные беседы о проращивании семян и удобрениях для кактусов. Неподвижное тело нарушителя осталось лежать у входа. Изредка через него переступали. Но никто не трогал. Зачем? Само распадется. Без следа.
Виталий сделал небольшое усилие и, привычно оттолкнувшись от пола, поднялся в воздух. Облетел зал, вслушиваясь и всматриваясь.
Нормально... Теперь все было нормально. В Пространстве «Комнатные Растения» опять царила гармония.

----------


## vova230

Опыт провалился

----------


## Irina

> Опыт провалился


*vova230*,  ты о чём?

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*,  ты о чём?


Темы читают только модераторы, остальным плевать на темы.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*, к сожалению это правда, за редким исключением.

----------


## Banderlogen

Не стоит так категорично.
Вот прочитал я. И что? Обязательно отписаться нужно? И так все ясно ведь.

----------


## BiZ111

> Темы читают только модераторы, остальным плевать на темы.


И не только на темы =)

----------


## Irina

Мне в рассказе понравилось поведение самого модератора - не ввязывается в склоки, не реагирует на колкости, не оскорбляет и не поучает, а просто делает своё дело. Наверно в идеале так и должно быть.

----------


## Irina

*Модератор Часть 2*

Дед Тарас сидел за столом и что-то карябал на мятом клочке бумаги химическим карандашом, периодически слюнявя его во рту.
- Слышь, Тарас, ты бы за водой сходил чтоли, - крикнула из кухни бабка Нюра.
- Да погодь, старая, некогда мне, я креотив сочиняю, - отмахнулся дед Тарс.
- Чаво? - удивлённая бабка заглянула в комнату.
- Креотив. Рассказ смешной. Для нашего деревенского ентернет-порталу, - Тарас снова послюнявил карандаш.
- А-а, ну пиши, пиши, - одобрительно покивала бабка Нюра, - Я потом почитаю. Может, этим буду, как его... А! Первонахом!
Она взяла вёдра и направилась к двери.
- Нюрка, а как правильно пишется, "И-пу" или "Е-пу
- Кого ты там "И-пёшь", старый чёрт? - захохотала бабка Нюра и вышла во двор.
- А, ладно. Напишу "дрюкал"!
И дед Тарас продолжил свою креативную деятельность.

Митрофановна просматривала форум, который за год разросся до невообразимых размеров. Чтобы справляться с обязанностями модератора ей пришлось оставить профессию доярки.
- Так, это сюда перенесём. А это в топку! - бормотала она, открывая новые сообщения.
Заголовок одного из них заставил Митрофановну громко икнуть, от чего самогон из литровой металлической кружки выплеснулся на клавиатуру.
- ** твою мать! - отставив кружку, Митрофановна подолом платья промокнула клавиатуру и ещё раз перечитала заголовок нового сообщения: "Как я лошадок дрюкал (первый креотив дедушки Тараса)". Митрофановна тихо хрюкнула и со словами "** твою мать!" открыла сообщение.

Степан Тимофеич, председатель колхоза деревни Букиной постучал ручкой по крышке ноутбука, лежавшего на столе:
- Давайте начнём собрание, товарищи! Угомонитесь вы наконец!
Все посмотрели на Митрофановну, восседавшую по правую руку от председателя, и затихли.
- Итак, начнём! - торжественно начал Тимофеич, - Прежде всего, разрешите поздравить всех с первой годовщиной нашего деревенского интернет-портала!
Зал взорвался бурей аплодисментов.
- Слово для доклада предоставляется администратору портала Федьке Лопухину, - Тимофеич уселся поудобней и открыл на ноутбуке файл с текстом доклада.

Федька откашлялся и начал свой доклад:
- Как уже сказал Степан Тимофеич, нашему порталу исполняется ровно год. За это время он стал популярен в интернете. На доходы от рекламы мы смогли обеспечить компьютерами каждый дом в нашей деревне!
Тимофеич с довольным видом закивал. Он уже успел с утра получить от руководства грамоту за стопроцентную интернетизацию.
Ещё минут десять Федька нудно докладывал об успехах портала.
- Но вместе с тем на портале имеют место быть негативные тенденции! - Федька поправил очки, - Взять хотя бы вчерашний случай с дедом Тарасом. Это что же, *****, такое получается, товарищи? Ведь люди, прочитав тот бред, который запостил дед Тарас, подумают, что в деревне Букиной живут зоофилы!
Деревенский пастух Стёпка покраснел и потупился.
- Ладно ещё Митрофановна вовремя заметила! - Федька возбуждённо размахивал руками, - Удалила этот горе-креатив и вынесла нарушителю предупреждение.
Дед Тарас крякнул и, сердито глянув на Митрофановну, потёр синяк под левым глазом:
- Дык это же креотив! - обиженно воскликнул он, - Я от души написал! Чтоб людям было интересно!
- Ты бы ещё фотоотчёт выложил, - председатель покрутил пальцем у виска, - креативщик ****!
Дед Тарас огорчённо вздохнул:
- Стар я уже для фотоотчётов.

- Кстати, о фотоотчётах! - вспомнил Федька и посмотрел в сторону кузнеца Васьки, - Некоторые пользователи до сих пор публикуют всякую непотребщину!
- А чо такого? - кузнец встал, - Ну запостил пару раз хер свой. Зато сколько коментов было!
Молоденькие доярки захихикали.
- Ты это... Василий, - начал Федька, - так больше не делай, а то забаним.
Митрофановна грозно посмотрела на Ваську.

После получасового обсуждения успехов портала и разбора нарушений, Федька завершил свой доклад:
- Короче, товарищи, я предлагаю совместными усилиями бороться за качественный постинг на портале!
Колхозники облегчённо зааплодировали.
- Я ещё раз поздравляю вас с первой годовщиной портала! - председатель закрыл ноутбук и вылез из-за стола. - И не забывайте, что сегодня пятница!

Дед Тарас вышел из клуба. У входа стояли кузнец Василий, тракторист Феофанов и Петруха.
- Ну что, мужики, отметим пятницу? - кузнец достал из-за пазухи трёхлитровую бутыль самогона.
- Да не, годовщина портала всё-таки, - Петруха почесался, - Побухаем по сети.
- Ну тогда по домам, - Феофанов помахал рукой и направился в сторону дома.
- Всем чмоки! - улыбнулся дед Тарас беззубым ртом, подмигнув подбитым глазом.

За окном прокукарекали первые петухи. Митрофановна счастливо улыбнулась и отправила праздничный топик, размером в сто сорок три страницы, в архив.

----------


## Irina

Модератор всегда прав
Модератор не спит, Модератор отдыхает.
Модератор не ест, Модератор восстанавливает силы.
Модератор не пьет пиво, Модератор его дегустирует.
Модератор не флиртует на форуме,Модератор обучает кадры.
Модератор не ругается, Модератор убедительно высказывает свою точку зрения.
Модератор не молчит,Модератор обдумывает решение.
Модератор не стебается, Модератор улыбается без энтузиазма.
Модератор не трус, Модератор поступает предусмотрительно.
Модератор не ошибается,Модератор принимает рискованные решения.
Модератор ни о чём не забывает, Модератор не засоряет свою память излишней информацией.
Модератор не любит сплетен, Модератор внимательно выслушивает мнение юзеров.
Модератор не мямлит,Модератор делится своими размышлениями.
Модератор не лжет,Модератор поступает дипломатично.
Модератор не упрям,Модератор последователен.
Модератор не любит подхалимов, Модератор поощряет лояльных юзеров.
Модератор не переносит группы, Модератор уважает сплоченный коллектив.
Обмен мнениями с Модератором - входишь со своим мнением, выходишь с мнением Модератора .
Если хочешь жить и постить спокойно, не опережай Модератора в развитии.

*Если Модератор не прав, читай сначала*

----------

